# Setting Read Order?



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2010)

How do you set the read order so you can read last post first? 

I hate having to go to the last page to read the newest post.


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

I just click on "All New Posts" at the top, and it sorts them last-posted first.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 25, 2010)

I'm talking about replies in the threads not newest posts.


----------



## mythmaster (May 25, 2010)

In that case, you can click on "View First Unread" in the thread


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

By default, all posts within threads appear in chronological order.  We do not have a user preference to switch that.  However, as mythmaster mentioned, the "View First Unread" button is very handy as it takes you right to the last post you read.


----------

